# Recommendations of books??



## True2Kenpo (Dec 20, 2003)

Fellow Kenpoists,

This week one of my students posed a question on our discussion forum on our school website about recommendations of good martial arts books and I thought I would ask everyone here as well and see if we could put a list together...

-Infinite Insights Into Kenpo
-Mr. Wedlake's books

I know Mr. White mentioned a few great titles-
-Gift of Fear
-Books authored by Coach Wooden

Any other suggestions?

Thanks in advance and good journey.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
IKKA
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Dec 20, 2003)

In no particular order...

Martial Musings - Smith
Training and Fighting Skills - Urquidez
Small Circle Jujitsu - Jay
Cultivating the Ch'i - Olson
Mastering Jujitsu - Gracie
Indonesian Fighting Fundamentals - Orlando
Winning Wrestling Moves - Mysnyk
Jeet Kune Do: Entering to Trapping to Grappling (Vol. 1&2) - Hartsell
Pathnotes of an American Ninja Master - Morris
Analysis of Shaolin Chin-na - Yang
Modern Judo (Vol. 1&2) - Yerkow
Championship Streetfighting - Beaumont
Wushu Basic Training - Mark
Encyclopedia of Finishing Holds - LeBell
Kill or Get Killed - Applegate
Pressure Point Karate Made Easy - Dillman
Iron Palm in 100 Days - Lee
Qigong Empowerment - Liang
Kenpo Karate for Self Defense - Will
Mastering Yang Style Taijiquan - Fu
Modern Arnis - Presas
The Book of Five Rings - Musashi (Cleary or Harris translation)
Effortless Combat Throws - Cartmell
Mastering Karate - Oyama

You didn't specify Kenpo books only, so I listed a range of useful titles.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _
> *
> I know Mr. White mentioned a few great titles-
> -Gift of Fear
> *


Excellent Book. The Author is Gavin DeBecker if anyone is looking for this one. That will help you get the right book.

Hear are a few of my favorites, also in no particular order.

On Killing - Lt. Col. Dave Grossman

On The Warrior's Path - Daniele Bolelli

Jeet Kune Do Bruce Lee's Commentaries on the Martial Way - Edited by John Little

Living the Martial Way - Can't remember the Author

The book of Five Rings

Qigong for Health and Martial Arts - Dr. Yang

Also the Kenpo Encyclopedia, along with the Insights books.

Krav Maga: How to defend yourself against an armed attack - Imi Sde-or

I also enjoyed the book called, The Art of Shen Ku - Zeek  even though it is not really a martial arts book, it does have some very basic accupressure stuff in it along with herbs, and other basic information on many many topics. It also has some humor in it. and a little bit on martial arts in it.


----------



## Bob White (Dec 20, 2003)

I would suggest the book "Choosing Civility" by P.M. Forni. This is required reading for our prospective black belts. Another great book is "The Purpose Driven Life" by Rick Warren.
With Respect,
Bob White


----------



## Elfan (Dec 21, 2003)

"Comprehenive Asian Fighting Arts" - Donn Draeger
"Mastering Kenpo: The Path to Excellence" - Skip Hancock
"Zen in the Martial Arts" - Joe Hymas


----------



## True2Kenpo (Dec 21, 2003)

Fellow Kenpoists,

Thank you all for your suggestions!!

Lets keep the ideas flowing.  I just finished a great book called, "A Warriors Path".

I have the book at home and will double check the author.  It is an all inclusive book that has some of the great Masters of the Martial Arts.

Thanks again for everyone's ideas. 

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
IKKA
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## teej (Dec 30, 2003)

Go to lwkarate.com and check out the books Kenpo 101 and Kenpo 102. Very informative books. You can order from the site or e-mail the author Lee Wedlake Jr. with questions.

Kenpo 101 is a great book for everyone in general. It answers questions for the instructor, begining student, and potential student looking for a martial art to study.

Yours in Kenpo
Teej


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 30, 2003)

Check it out at:

*http://kenpo-texas.com/kenporead.htm*

Oss,
-Michael


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Dec 31, 2003)

Fighters Notebook the best book on grappling peroid.
Shaolin Chin NA
Chin NA in Groundfighting
Secrets of advance combat Jujutsu


----------



## kenpo3631 (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teej _
> *Go to lwkarate.com and check out the books Kenpo 101 and Kenpo 102. Very informative books. You can order from the site or e-mail the author Lee Wedlake Jr. with questions.
> 
> Kenpo 101 is a great book for everyone in general. It answers questions for the instructor, begining student, and potential student looking for a martial art to study.
> ...



I agree. I am biased however toward Mr. Wedlake because he is my instructor. Nonetheless excellent reading and a must for any serious kenpoist.


----------



## teej (Dec 31, 2003)

Guess I am biased also as my picture is through out Kenpo 101.
When did you get back from Bosnia Kenpo3631??

Teej:asian: 


Figured out who I am yet?


----------



## pete (Dec 31, 2003)

tao te ching


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teej _
> *Guess I am biased also as my picture is through out Kenpo 101.
> When did you get back from Bosnia Kenpo3631??
> 
> ...



Tim W?


----------

